# Schools in Christchurch



## Ramjet2012 (Oct 3, 2012)

Anybody recommend good primary schools on Christchurch?


----------



## joannewalker33 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi, we are moving in january and I have spent lots of hours on internet researching the schools...pretty much all very good best ones that seem to be mentioned often are Cashmere, Ilam, Fendalton & merivale. When are you planning to go? Good Luck


----------



## Christchurch Lad (Dec 15, 2012)

Depends where in the city you're looking to live in. Many schools in Christchurch have zoning which gives families living near the school priority of enrollment over those living in other parts of the city.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Advisable to browse on recent living and schooling conditions after the devastating quakes. 


According to Tom Peters, 22 Sept 2012 NZ Social Crisis: On September 13, Education Minister Hekia Parata announced plans to close 13 Christchurch schools and merge a further 18, citing a drop in student numbers. Hundreds of teachers and support staff will be laid off.


----------



## Ramjet2012 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi my husband starts work on 4 march. So roundabout then. 
Thanks. I had a look at those schools. They look great 
X


----------



## Andrew East (Nov 9, 2012)

lorgnette said:


> Advisable to browse on recent living and schooling conditions after the devastating quakes.
> 
> 
> According to Tom Peters, 22 Sept 2012 NZ Social Crisis: On September 13, Education Minister Hekia Parata announced plans to close 13 Christchurch schools and merge a further 18, citing a drop in student numbers. Hundreds of teachers and support staff will be laid off.


I'd heard that too. 13 schools closing - where have all the children gone?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Andrew East said:


> I'd heard that too. 13 schools closing - where have all the children gone?


Some have moved with their families to other places (including Queenstown) but I think you ask a very valid question. I don't think that so many children have moved on that it justifies closing that many schools.
More to the point, the way that the closures & mergers were announced was shocking! Where was the consultation with the local communities and schools? As far as I can see there was very little.
This was a terrible example of a central government department imposing changes based on cash and nothing else onto an already vulnerable community 
(see, New Zealand isn't perfect! )


----------



## ClemClan (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes, for some bizarre reason the Government has decided to shut down certain schools in Christchurch, which they feel will actually 'help' their education prospectus for the coming years in Canterbury. I am still yet to understand their reasons for this, it goes right over my head! and after everything Christchurch has been through! 

Anyway, :focus: if I were moving to Christchurch now and not here already - I would be researching the areas that were most affected by the quake as these will take a long time to recover and rebuild. Enquire through via the Government or Immigration, which schools are closing. You really need to be in the correct zone for the school you want to send your children to, otherwise you will have to apply as an out-of-zoner and there's a high possibility you'll be turned down if they've filled their quota for the year. There are many people now moving to different suburbs in Christchurch because of the quakes and there are many new sub-divisions being built too because of this in areas such as Halswell, Prebbleton, Lincoln and Wigram. 

To summarise: I would look at areas first that are less likely to be affected by liquefaction in the future such as the areas that have done so already in a tremendous way. And once location(s) are decided look at schooling. In good areas you will find good schools.

Good luck


----------

